# 12 baby ferrets for sale in sidmouth devon



## laylaxx

12 cute baby ferrets for sale in a variety of different colours! 7 weeks old. please contact me by email if interested [email protected] or by phone on 01395597403


----------



## Akai-Chan

Any pics? Location? Price? What age are you letting them go?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## laylaxx

heyy
no pics at the moment 
we livein sidbury which is in south devon 
they are ready to take home now


----------



## DKDREAM

what colours are they Polecat albino sandy silver?


----------



## laylaxx

no albino but there are the other colours


----------



## toddy

Can you post pictures please.


----------

